# Age of this MF ?



## kersbrookian (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there

Anyone have an idea of the model and age of this MF??

Any info or links would be fantastic.

Cheers Ian


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

It's not that old, 70-80, is it yours?


----------



## kersbrookian (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for that info.... well no it's not mine but it might be soon... my neighbour is thinking about offloading it.

Cheers Ian


----------

